# best spinning reel under $100



## kcfreis (Feb 24, 2008)

I recently purchased a Abu Garcia 502 ALB.  I used it twice and the line release arm will no longer stay open.  luckily i keep the reciept, but i am not sure if i want the same reel.  i was thinking about going with a PFluger.  Anyone got any suggestions?????


----------



## bait man (Feb 24, 2008)

For about $60 the shimano saraha is a great reel.  The Pflueger President spinning reel is popular but not sure how long it will hold up.  You could step up to a Shimano Stradic for about 120.  Thats a hard spinning reel to beat!
Best of luck


----------



## zman (Feb 24, 2008)

2nd on the saraha i have 3 of them and love them.


----------



## bow_hunter125 (Feb 24, 2008)

I second the Sahara!  Great reel for the money.


----------



## bait man (Feb 24, 2008)

PS...  Pflueger is owned by Shakespeare
If that tells you anything


----------



## kcfreis (Feb 24, 2008)

what is the number of bearings on the sahara?


----------



## bait man (Feb 24, 2008)

4 ball bearings.  But the quality of bearing is much better that a Pflueger.   Thats a game some play.  The bearing is smaller or not an ABEC bearing.  That is why you can get a 10 bearing Shimano for $500 or a 10 bearing Pflueger for $60.
Shimano only will use ABEC ball bearings that will not rust.
It not how many bearings its how good the bearings are.
Cheap bearing will wear out fast!


----------



## pbradley (Feb 24, 2008)

Sahara!! only way to go.

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...r=53106&hvarTarget=search&cmCat=SearchResults


----------



## kcfreis (Feb 24, 2008)

great info bait man.  i know what to look for now.  ill check the post tomorrow just to see what other folks have to say.  thanks for yalls help


----------



## Buzz (Feb 24, 2008)

2 years ago I would have said the Shimano Sahara is the best reel at that price point,  then I bought 4 Daiwa Excelers last Jan.    Now if you gave me a Sahara, I would return it or sell it.        

The Exceler is smoother and the line wraps much better on the spool than the Sahara allowing you to literally fill the spool to the rim with no worries.   It is far more braid friendly, has twice as many ball bearings,  and has a larger drag system than the Sahara.     One more thing that I really like is that it has a lower gear ratio at 4.7 : 1 compared to the Sahara's 6.2 : 1.   The difference in cranking power between the two is very obvious after a few minutes of fishing with both.     

The 2500 Exceler holds a little bit more line than a 2500 Sahara.     That would be my recommendation for all around bass fishing.    I have 2 of the 2000 sized Excelers and a 2000 Tierra that I use for smaller applications such as drop shotting and my lighter Shaky Head rig.

http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/descpageRLSDAIWA-DES.html

I am also very fond of the Daiwa Tierra, but it's about $15 over your budget.     The Tierra made me abandon my Shimano Stradic reels.   When Bass Pro does their reel trade in a couple of weeks from now, it will fit in your budget at $95.    Put simply, it flat out whoops a Shimano Sahara's rear.


----------



## bait man (Feb 24, 2008)

Good point 7x 57.   
Donate a cheap working reel at BPS and you will save some money.

Take a look a see what you like out of the two reels.
I will say Diawa makes a nice reel 2nd to shimano!


----------



## shadow2 (Feb 24, 2008)

shimano symetery


----------



## Buzz (Feb 25, 2008)

Bait Man - for the second year in a row, you can not trade your old reel at Bass Pro for *ANY* Shimano Reel.   It clearly states on the flyer that _*"Shimano reels are excluded as they have decided not to support the youth reel trade-in program."*_    I am sure they have some excuse for it, but they are the only reel company that does not support this program.

Also, the new model Stradic is $160.   They redesigned them mid last year and upped the price.   You can find the older discontinued Stradics for about $80, which I suppose is a pretty good option but again I think last years Daiwa redesign really set the bar a little higher.   

This is my current favorite.   With the BPS sale, this will run approx $95.   This is a heck of a reel for that price.  

http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/descpageRLSDAIWA-TDTS.html


----------



## bait man (Feb 25, 2008)

keep on  looking @ as its being built
www.redhottackle.com


----------



## trickworm (Feb 25, 2008)

Catalist by Quantum I own two of them and have 'nt had a problem with them . great ceramic drag system


----------



## squirrelstalker5 (Feb 25, 2008)

Get a penn ssg combo.


----------



## Derek Snider (Feb 25, 2008)

*stradic*

Dick's has the Stradic on sale for 99+ change and that is great reel. I also recommend the Daiwa Capricorn. Good reals for the money.


----------



## How2fish (Feb 25, 2008)

bait man said:


> 4 ball bearings.  But the quality of bearing is much better that a Pflueger.   Thats a game some play.  The bearing is smaller or not an ABEC bearing.  That is why you can get a 10 bearing Shimano for $500 or a 10 bearing Pflueger for $60.
> Shimano only will use ABEC ball bearings that will not rust.
> It not how many bearings its how good the bearings are.
> Cheap bearing will wear out fast!



Ditto on the Shimano and baitman good info here one the ball bearing differences ..


----------



## fishlipps1952 (Feb 25, 2008)

i've got a 5 of the shimano solstaces...3 front and 2 rear drag ....no complaints....4 ball bearings...about $50...if i had it do do all over again, i'd buy nothing but the front drags...


----------



## kcfreis (Feb 25, 2008)

fishlipp-what do you dislike about rear drag.  and what did that monster weigh


----------



## stasher1 (Feb 25, 2008)

The Shimano Symetre is the next step up from the Sahara and runs about $80 at BPS. I picked up one right after Xmas along with a Shimano Crucial rod and I love it.


----------



## jamessig (Feb 25, 2008)

You should look at Okumas also. I just bought a new Okuma Salina for salt water fishing after reading several reviews saying it was the best value in a quality spinning reel on the market. They run about eighty bucks, I got mine for a bit less on eBay. I've used Penns in the past but am not happy that most of their production line comes from China now with a notable drop in quality. 
Pfluger reels tend to be very poor quality even for their higher end models. I had a president that lasted about two months fishing fresh water (the handle fell off) and the vast majority of opinions I've ever seen echo my experience. Pfluger customer service is nonexistent. I will never, never buy or own a pfluger reel again!


----------



## jcbama (Feb 25, 2008)

I have 2 Daiwa excelers and 1 Daiwa Capricorn.  They are awesome compared to the Stradic.  My buddy fishes with the Symetre's and they are also very nice for the price.


----------



## fishlipps1952 (Feb 25, 2008)

kcfreis.....i just feel like i have better adjusment control of the drag with the front drag system....but, i don't depend on the drag very much....when i hook a really good fish, i knock the anti-reverse off and drop a couple of fingers down and let the spool turn backwards.....it sounds goofy, but it works....GOOD

pictures can be deceiving....it only weighed 8-3....caught on a shimano solstace 4000....using the method described above.


----------



## ugabowhunter (Feb 25, 2008)

bait man said:


> PS...  Pflueger is owned by Shakespeare
> If that tells you anything



with that being said (and understood...shakespere...), I have been 110% satisfied with the pfluger presidential spinning reels. i bought two back in december, but so far they are awesome. but, the true test of a quality reel is if it is still as smooth 2-3 years from now as it was when you bought it. but so far, i love the presidentials. i loved their spinning reels so much, that i bought an asaro baitcaster and love it, too. course, they might all fall apart next weekend. but if they do hold up, i strongly suggest a presidential reel from pflueger.

robby


----------



## Doyle (Feb 25, 2008)

A large number of the guides down here keep Okuma Epixors for their customers to use.   They choose them because they give good performance, good durability, and are still affordable.   I've got 4 or 5 myself and I put them on Ugly Stick rods.   Not exactly the "highest finesse" type of combo but it gives exceptional value.


----------



## bait man (Feb 25, 2008)

Guides dont always use the same reels for them self.  They pften by cheaper reels bc the never know what kind of customer they will have.  Also they use product that sponsor them.

Rear drags just make the reel have a bigger profile however they are easy to reach if you need to adjust when fighting a fish.
Most reels are front drag....  The most expensive reel drag reel that I know of is $80 when front drags get well over $500 if that tells you anything


----------



## kcfreis (Feb 25, 2008)

*got the sahara*

well i took the abu back and i went with the sahara.  i was close to buying the symetre, but i walked around BPS and decided to go with the sahara for 20 bucks cheaper.  i ended up buying $20 worth of tackle though.  i feel it was a good decision with all the advice and knowledge gained from this post.  Thanks fellas


----------



## jimmystriton (Feb 26, 2008)

pflueger is the best way to go. I know someone said it is owned by shimano and????? They have held up great for me. I fish them hard and have had no problems. I have their baitcasters as well as spinning reels. You cant go wrong with them. I think they are a lot better than the stradics.....just my .02.....


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Feb 26, 2008)

shimano shimano shimano

sahara and symetre are very nice and in that price range.

edit: I see now that you got the sahara.  you'll be pleased.


----------



## goodoleboy1012000 (Feb 26, 2008)

*Pflueger*

I have 6 of the presidents and not a minutes of problem and a couple of them have been through heck


----------



## OldGuyAl (Feb 26, 2008)

lots of good choices and I see you've already got one of them.

I own a 750 Symetre and Stradics in 1000, 2500, and 4000.  Actually, I've got 2 of the 2500s.

You won't be sorry.


----------



## anglerEd (Feb 26, 2008)

Just another vote for the shimano and comments on some others. I have a stradic, Symetres, and a sonora. I believe the sonora is below the saharas price point and even it is very dependable and it is my oldest spin reel. If you want to spend most of your $100, the Symetre is probably the way to go. I did run across a deal on Stradics at Academy Sporting Goods in Macon. I paid the Symetre price for the Stradic because Shimano has just released a new version of the Stradic. You might look at www.academy.com to see if they still have the old model in stock. I have a pfluger president and it is ok but doesn't seem to manage line twist as well as shimano. I have been using a diawa Capricorn for a while on my goto rig and it is actualy serving me well. Very smooth, light, and the spool diameter is just a touch larger than shimanos resulting in a very nice casting reel with little line twist problems. Capricorns are about 80 if I am not mistaken.
One last thing to mention.
All the 2500 shimano spools are compatable with other models. That is kinda nice. If you only buy a sahara and later purchase a stradic, you have 4 spools to rig with different line for different situations.


----------



## riprap (Feb 26, 2008)

I fish with spinning reels 80% of the time. I get some wal-mart mitchell or shimano for 20 to 25 bucks. When they tear up, chunk them in the lake, you haven't lost much. Unless you are after silky smooth peformance for a crankbait, worm fishing really doesen't matter. If you oil them up they will last just as long as the high dollar jobs.


----------



## CardsFan (Feb 26, 2008)

I've used Shimano for most of my life and none of them have let me down.  The Symetre is a very nice reel with a good drag, but now I spend the extra bucks for the Stradic.   When a striper in the teens bolts from a hole with a freelined shad, I like to know that drag is going to give right from the start of the run, and remain smooth until the fish tires, but I also want enough drag to not let him go wherever he wants.  The Stradic 4000 gives the performance I need for this type of fishing.  It's going to easily exceed your price range though.  The Symetre might be in your range.

On the subject of rear drags, when I fished for greenies, I noticed they were more prone to sticking on the initial run.  You really have to keep them cleaned and lubed.


----------



## Corey (Feb 27, 2008)

I agree with RipRap, have two of the Walmart Mitchells and I have cought some pretty large stripers on them without fail. 

My Granddad used a 33 until he died and he out fished me 10-1..

Corey


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 27, 2008)

I agree - Shimano makes a good reel.I have a Baitrunner 3500 I really like.


----------



## mesocollins (Feb 27, 2008)

If you like Pfluegers even though they are made by shakespeare, you have to try the Trion. It is almost exactly the same as the president, but at about 40$ it's a steal. I've owned many shimano's and still have some in my arsenal, but the lower end models aren't really worth buying. They are fairly smooth, but nothing compared to this Trion. I got my Trion for $18 at the fish-a-rama which they re-named the "Great Outdoors" whatever for some reason. It was reconditioned, but is actually smoother than most reels I have bought new. Also, the size I wanted only came in the pink women's version at Academy in a combo deal... they had the ultra-light which I think was a Trion with a different name, then the pink one, then they had one that was too big for many applications of bass fishing. Make sure you get the right size for you because academy didnt have the one I wanted. And why won't Shimano agree to the charity? Im not going to buy any more Shimano's for a long time. I'll stick with quantum and Pflueger.


----------



## Jr Branham (Feb 27, 2008)

*Stella*

Life is short...don't put a dollar limit on your reel.
  Go with the Shimano Stella!!!


----------



## CardsFan (Feb 28, 2008)

> Life is short...don't put a dollar limit on your reel.
> Go with the Shimano Stella!!!



Jr., you're a richer man than I am


----------



## mesocollins (Feb 28, 2008)

Shiz... a Stella costs as much as a dern house... I'd rather buy 5 reels under $50 and throw them away when they wear out... cheaper in the long run and just as much fun to fish with. i couldn't imagine paying that much for a spinning reel... Maybe a Penn International with a Tuna Stick.


----------



## littlesackofive (Mar 1, 2008)

I like them all, but I have a Diawa Tierra 2500 for sale now in the fishing swap.  I like the Shimano's and the Diawa.  Me personally I like where the anti reverse is located on the Diawa better.
Just have too many reels, and don't throw a spinning much any more


----------



## mbhawkins123 (Mar 1, 2008)

*pflueger*

im glad to see a few people shared my opinion...ive got a president, and i got it 2 years ago....runs just as smooth as the day i bought it, ...its been thru a lot too...

okuma would be my second choice


----------



## Ocmulgee (Mar 1, 2008)

Shimano spirex hands down... They are awesome reels.


----------

